# Bedienungsanleitung Humminbird Smartcast RF 15e



## Angelklaui (11. März 2013)

Hallo Leute,

habe gerade das oben genannte Echolot neu und hätte gerne eine deutsche Bedienungsanleitung dafür.
Leider ist keine dabei gewesen.

Kann mir da einer weiter helfen?

Gruß


----------



## heineken2003 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Bedienungsanleitung Humminbird Smartcast RF 15e*

Hallo,

ich hab meins über Herrn Schlageter erworben. Dieser war so freundlich mir eine Deutsche Anleitung auf DVD mitzuschicken. Wenn du mir deine Emailadresse per PN schickst, könnte ich dir die Anleitung als PDF zukommen lassen.

Gruß

Heineken


----------



## sebafix (14. August 2013)

*AW: Bedienungsanleitung Humminbird Smartcast RF 15e*

hallo,ich suche eine Bedienungsanleitung für ein Echolot smartcast RF15.kann mir da jemand helfen?mfg


----------

